# ichat... can't use my camera



## a-lo (Apr 9, 2008)

i have OSX 10.4.11 and ichat 3.1.8. i tried downloading AIM 5.9 and it work but i can't get the camera to work. any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, as far as I know, iChat is the only Mac chap app that supports video. Second, what kind of camera is it? Does it have Mac drivers. If it is an USB camera, you may be out of luck, or will have to buy software to get it to work.


----------



## a-lo (Apr 9, 2008)

it's actually built in to my monitor. it's the isight camera. i don't thing i need soft wear.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, is this an iMac?


----------



## a-lo (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah... wierd right? i don't want to upgrade my operating system to leapord just yet... i'm kind of broke.lol. and my IM's work... my camera does work too but not when i request to ichat with one of my girl friend's that has a PC. i should be able to use it with anyone right? not just MAC's right? ... by the thanks for trying to help me  i didn't think anyone would respond to this lol


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I read online that there are problems if you and your friend are using two different processors. It is not a Mac only thing, but it is definitely more difficult to get a chat going with a Windows user. I have found that Pentium processors do not work with Macs in video chat. I have only video chatted with two people - one was using an AMD processor and the other was using a Mac (with Core Duo).

Make sure you are using iChat too, because like Sinclair said, AIM does not support video.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Again, is it an iMac? I have not had any major issues doing iChat videos with people that are using different systems and AIM. Yes, iChat to iChat is the cleanest, but I have chatted with my brother using AIM in Windows. And iChat is the only video chat app for the Mac, no one else has released one yet.


----------

